# Early access to Amazon tech deals through Alexa



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

https://www.the-ambient.com/news/amazon-early-access-echo-alexa-black-friday-1159

There are some deals that will open to the general public late in the week that you can get through Alexa now. After my original Echo bit the dust, this morning I heartlessly used my second original version Echo to order an Echo Plus at $40 off.


----------



## NightReader (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks for the tip.  I was waiting for Thanksgiving to order a new Echo Plus and this works out better.


----------

